# Solved: Black screen on startup and takes forever to start!



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi all. I have Hp pavillion Windows 8.1 It takes forever to boot up from the black screen. It has been freezing too. I ran the Scannow it says some files are corrupted and I saved the log in my documents if you want to see it.

Also for some strange reason my pointing keeps circling like my computer is downloading something. Weird!
I would so appreciate help from a professionals here. 

Thanks


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Is this Windows 8.1 the OS that came with the machine when it was new?
If not how and where did you get this OS?

System spec's would be helpful?


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

No it came with windows 8. I attached specs.


----------



## OVERLORDCHAOS (Apr 8, 2011)

try sfc /scannow
if that does not fix it, try a system restore. go into the right tab of windows 8 on the desktop, choose config then go to "change PC settings" (the bottom option) and then choose recovery and update then recovery. choose the 1 option, refresh or restore your computer without affecting your personal files. if that does not work, then you need to reinstall windows 8, or wait untill windows 10 comes out and do the free upgrade.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I have Hp pavillion Windows 8.1


What's the complete model number of that HP Pavilion?

What's the part/product number(P/N) on it?

---------------------------------------------------------

We don't know what's installed in it and how many running processes it has and how you use it, so there could any number of reasons for the long startup time and slowness.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## OVERLORDCHAOS (Apr 8, 2011)

agreed. also minor things, like you have any cd-dvd-blu ray disk inserted when your computer boots up? cause windows will do some checking or catching of the disk making the boot slow down.
now if you tell me that the sfc gives you damaged files, its a deeper problem, probably.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

There are the specs in the attachment... I never use my DVD player there is nothing in there. I always check the simple things. I do have the Scannow log if you would like to look at it. I will post it.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You appear to have a *HP Pavilion 15-n230us Notebook PC* which comes with Windows 8.1 64-bit.

It comes with a 4 GB module in one slot and has a second empty slot.

It supports up to 16 GB(8 GB X 2) of RAM, so you have the option to add more.

You should add another 4 GB module in the empty slot so it's running with 8 GB(4 GB X 2) of RAM.

-----------------------------------------------------------

I personally have never used Windows 8.1, so I'm not familiar with its repair or reinstall procedures.

If for some reason you need the factory restore disc kit for that notebook, you can purchase it here.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

I have had this laptop for a year and a half the 4 gigs is plenty and never had a issue with the memory. This issue is not a memory problem.. I check all that, it is fine. I am aware I can add more thanks...

There is something more going on. I will post the CBC Log from SFC/scannow on the fallowing post.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay now it keeps freezing to the point I cannot even post anything. The file is to large to get to you. I might have a virus. I am going to post in the viruse section.


----------



## OVERLORDCHAOS (Apr 8, 2011)

do a full virus scan of the whole computer. any threats delete them. that could fix the issue.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

I did that first thing. I did a full Malwarebytes scan. Anti Spyware scan... I ran SFC/ Scannow it found corrupted files it could not fix.


----------



## mr_robert_moss (Jun 17, 2015)

Buy a new hard drive, back up your data, install windows on the new hard drive than move your data to the new hard drive...Problem Solved!!!

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## OVERLORDCHAOS (Apr 8, 2011)

open a command prompt. open a run command and put cmd. if you have the checkbox below that says "run with administrative priviledges" check it. give UAC and ok when it asks permission.
then in the command prompt put this line of command:
chkdsk c: /r /f /x /b
t will scan your entire disk. it may ask you for schedule on the next reboot. give it a yes. reboot your pc. it may take a long time. (over 1 hour and hopefully less than 12) you dont need to be there watching so dont worry. it will scan your hard disk for problems, and if check disk windows utility can fix it it will do so. if not your hard disk its too damaged and you should do a backup of your documents and change it.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay I will do the fallowing. I ran Hitman pro and I saved the log and did not so anything. I thought I would post it to you. So will post it in the fallowing post.


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

```
HitmanPro 3.7.9.242
www.hitmanpro.com

   Computer name . . . . : MINISTRY
   Windows . . . . . . . : 6.3.0.9600.X64/4
   User name . . . . . . : MINISTRY\Hisbeauty
   UAC . . . . . . . . . : Enabled
   License . . . . . . . : Free

   Scan date . . . . . . : 2015-07-05 09:15:00
   Scan mode . . . . . . : Normal
   Scan duration . . . . : 12m 6s
   Disk access mode  . . : Direct disk access (SRB)
   Cloud . . . . . . . . : Internet
   Reboot  . . . . . . . : No

   Threats . . . . . . . : 0
   Traces  . . . . . . . : 8

   Objects scanned . . . : 1,857,485
   Files scanned . . . . : 82,485
   Remnants scanned  . . : 599,696 files / 1,175,304 keys

Suspicious files ____________________________________________________________

   C:\Users\Hisbeauty\Downloads\SystemInfo.exe
      Size . . . . . . . : 1,724,416 bytes
      Age  . . . . . . . : 17.1 days (2015-06-18 07:14:00)
      Entropy  . . . . . : 7.9
      SHA-256  . . . . . : 55A883780AB2BA1155340F961274C4B89202F8C60E2B1EB2E93F6B9E80FA7631
      Product  . . . . . : System Info application
      LanguageID . . . . : 0
      Fuzzy  . . . . . . : 22.0
         Entropy (or randomness) indicates the program is encrypted, compressed or obfuscated. This is not typical for most programs.
         Program is impersonating a common Windows system file. This is typical for malware.
         Authors name is missing in version info. This is not common to most programs.
         Version control is missing. This file is probably created by an individual. This is not typical for most programs.
         Time indicates that the file appeared recently on this computer.


Potential Unwanted Programs _________________________________________________

   ask.com
   C:\Users\Hisbeauty\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data

   search.ask.com
   C:\Users\Hisbeauty\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data

   search.conduit.com
   C:\Users\Hisbeauty\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data

   HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D879A501-50A7-BEFC-A4C5-32DC6E0CB208}\ (PCOptimizerPro)
   HKU\S-1-5-21-2514002319-3577054017-1997580662-1001\Software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{bebbc426-4f16-4567-8fe1-be198c982027}\ (Speedial)
   HKU\S-1-5-21-2514002319-3577054017-1997580662-1001\Software\IM\ (Sweetpacks)
   HKU\S-1-5-21-2514002319-3577054017-1997580662-1001_Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{bebbc426-4f16-4567-8fe1-be198c982027}\ (Speedial)
```


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go here, then click the large blue "Download Now @ Bleeping Computer" button to download and save *AdwCleaner.exe* to your desktop.

Close all open windows first, then double-click *AdwCleaner.exe* to load its main window.

Click the "Scan" button, then allow the scanning process to finish.
(Note: Several seconds may pass before the scanning process starts, so be patient.)

Click the "Cleaning" button, then click "OK".

Allow the cleaning process to finish.

When it's finished, click "OK" in each window that appears.

The computer will restart.

When the log appears during restart, save it.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE log here.

--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

# AdwCleaner v4.207 - Logfile created 05/07/2015 at 14:04:44
# Updated 21/06/2015 by Xplode
# Database : 2015-07-05.2 [Server]
# Operating system : Windows 8.1 (x64)
# Username : Hisbeauty - MINISTRY
# Running from : C:\Users\Hisbeauty\Desktop\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option : Cleaning

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

File Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\browser\searchplugins\wtu-secure-search.xml

***** [ Scheduled tasks ] *****

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{058F0E48-61CA-4964-9FBA-1978A1BB060D}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{18F33C35-8EF2-40D7-8BA4-932B0121B472}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\IM
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Avg Secure Update
Key Deleted : HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\AVG SafeGuard toolbar
Key Deleted : HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\Avg Secure Update
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Features\93BAD29AC2E44034A96BCB446EB8552E
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Products\93BAD29AC2E44034A96BCB446EB8552E
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products\93BAD29AC2E44034A96BCB446EB8552E

***** [ Web browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v11.0.9600.17840

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v38.0.5 (x86 en-US)

-\\ Google Chrome v45.0.2438.3

[C:\Users\Hisbeauty\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://search.aol.com/aol/search?q={searchTerms}
[C:\Users\Hisbeauty\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://www.ask.com/web?q={searchTerms}
[C:\Users\Hisbeauty\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://slirsredirect.search.aol.com/redirector/sredir?sredir=843&query={searchTerms}&invocationType=tb50-ch-webpickaol-chromesbox-en-us&tb_uuid=20120510100428299&tb_oid=10-05-2012&tb_mrud=10-05-2012
[C:\Users\Hisbeauty\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://search.ask.com/web?q={searchterms}&l=dis&o=HPNTDF
[C:\Users\Hisbeauty\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://search.conduit.com/Results.aspx?q={searchTerms}&SearchSource=49&CUI=UN70863581549752174&ctid=CT3279417&UM=2

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [5997 bytes] - [12/01/2015 10:51:50]
AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [3213 bytes] - [05/07/2015 13:56:05]
AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [5802 bytes] - [12/01/2015 10:56:15]
AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [3081 bytes] - [05/07/2015 14:04:44]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [3140 bytes] ##########


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

The Other issue Frank is My _pointer for whatever reason acts like it is downloading all the time with the blue circle always going around and around. lol '' I do not understand why it is also doing that it is not running anything in the background.

By the way thank you so much for your service to our country. Bless you and your household.

_


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Since you are dealing with corrupted operating system files, my first action would be to reinstall. No sense trying bandaid fixes. Did you make recovery disks when your computer was new? I've heard people put those down, but I've never had a problem with the ones I made. Maybe it's just me, but I'd deal with that before trying to upgrade to Windows 10. Yes, you will have to deal with getting all those updates since 8.1 came out, but I'd rather take that approach and actually 'fix' the problem. It's up to you.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Since you are dealing with corrupted operating system files, my first action would be to reinstall.


I have to agree with that.

When a Windows operating system starts having multiple issues and makes computing difficult or impossible, it's time for a fresh start.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

How would I do a refresh? I did run the above scan. I think it is okay but maybe I should run the scan.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> How would I do a refresh?


Read the second part of post #8.

Other than what I said and the link that I provided there, I can't help you any further with Windows 8.1.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## hisbeauty4ashes (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay well thanks allot Frank have a wonderful week.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome, and good luck.  :up:

---------------------------------------------------------


----------

